# Tesla Jeep Cherokee



## leman2112 (Dec 2, 2018)

Here it is. Gonna make a sweet jeep. Trying to figure out all the gearing on gear wars built by tremelune.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

leman2112 said:


> No idea what Tesla it came from but my dad did some googling of the serial numbers and we believe it is from the Mercedes B class.


That seems likely, since the label starts with "W242EV", and that's the Mercedes designation for the B-Class Sports Tourer Electric Drive (B250e), built in model years 2014 through 2017. The drive unit package is generally like the large drive unit in the Tesla Model S and X, but is programmed for only 177 horsepower, and arranged to put the motor and inverter ahead of the axle line (instead of behind it in the Tesla models).



leman2112 said:


> Really like the tranny-less jeep build discussion on this forum and like the idea of only running the Tesla motor and gearbox in place of my transmission and transfer case. Although I really would love having high and low range that my np231 provide.


For this configuration, I'll note that the flipped orientation of this unit means that for the same shaft rotation, the drive unit would be on the other side of the car's centreline, compared to the Model S/X units.


----------



## leman2112 (Dec 2, 2018)

I wonder if my np231 would handle this tesla motor for a bit? doesn't the thing spin wicked fast with the 4.0 already? pretty sure I can definetly go like 100 mph if I want in 4 high. so the transfer case must be moving inside as fast as it is making my tires spin. I feel like it could handle it for a while.


----------



## leman2112 (Dec 2, 2018)

Definetly going to split the inverter off of the motor to make everything easier to fit wherever just like the guy with the audi s5.


----------



## leman2112 (Dec 2, 2018)

Trying to figure out gear wars all day. 

http://gearwars.net/?name=tesla+jeep

wish gear wars had a transfer case gearing option, and axle gear ratio option as well on the list. Any other ideas how I could verify what my gearing is going to look like on this 4x4? Np 231 has 4 low 2.72 and 4 hi of 1. rear axle is 3.55. tires are 37's. hmmmm


----------



## leman2112 (Dec 2, 2018)

Ok, looks like I really am going to want a quaife reduction gear setup really soon. Found a good calculator on pirate 4x4.

https://www.marlincrawler.com/java/getspd_calc.html

looks like at max rpm 16000, a 37 inch tire, 9.73 gearbox, ring and pinion 3.55, the jeep will only go 50 mph.

but if I add quaife 4.5.1 it will go 110mph.

Quaiffe reduction would be really sweet.

hmmmm


----------



## leman2112 (Dec 2, 2018)

Now I am really considering ditching the gear box and trying to run a stock np231/np231 doubler.

First np231 would have a gear ratio of 2.72.

Second np231 I would upgrade to 4:1 gear ratio.

With this, according to my Marlin Crawler.com calculator I would then be able to hit 121mph while the first np231 was in gear 1 and the second np231 is in gear 4.1.

Then if the first one was in 2.72 the second one in 4:1 I would have a top speed of 44.8mph. 

Then if the first one was in gear 1 and the second one was in gear 2.72 it would be a top speed of 182mph.

lol Might not like it. I got to think about it. Don't think I would ever need the other gears. haha 496mph with first one on gear 1 and the second one on gear 1. Maybe on a different planet?


----------



## leman2112 (Dec 2, 2018)

Actually not going to use np 231 with a tesla motor. I know it will just instantly explode. started to consider using bigger transfer cases like the np 203/np205 doubler. but it's a ton of weight just to get the low low setting that will only be 112 mph. so not that low. guess i could have 3 transfer cases, to get a low low low range of 56mph top speed. but like yeah kinda crazy. might just get a quaife diff.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

leman2112 said:


> guess i could have 3 transfer cases, to get a low low low range of 56mph top speed. but like yeah kinda crazy. might just get a quaife diff.


It's not the Quaife differential that helps your gearing situation, it's the 4.5:1 drive unit gear set (also from Quaife).


----------



## leman2112 (Dec 2, 2018)

Thanks Brian. That is what I meant to say. Really is the way to go. Might have to take that route. Just save up for that reduction gear built by Quaiffe. Sweet Idea. would be way stronger then any transfer case setup. although if I blow up my transfer case I can just throw another one in. I am sorta on a super budget with this stuff haha
Also just thinking about using one transfer case np231 and leaving it in low range now. I feel like I will be able to limit my amps to like 700 or something and rpms to about 8000 rpms? something like what the np231 was made for. It would have a top speed of 91 mph. With all stock componentry and my 37's. I just want to go like the speed limit so it may work. hmm so interesting. Maybe try this method first and buy all the super strong componentry whenever down the road. Just baby it till I can afford to build up something stronger. Like usual... haha kinda want to drive this 4x4 in the snow this winter. no wheeling really during snow season. The snow is too deep.


----------



## Tremelune (Dec 8, 2009)

leman2112 said:


> Trying to figure out gear wars all day.
> 
> http://gearwars.net/?name=tesla+jeep
> 
> wish gear wars had a transfer case gearing option, and axle gear ratio option as well on the list. Any other ideas how I could verify what my gearing is going to look like on this 4x4? Np 231 has 4 low 2.72 and 4 hi of 1. rear axle is 3.55. tires are 37's. hmmmm


That's not a bad idea...If you want, you can fake it by duplicating a drivetrain and just dividing the final drive ratio by 4 (or whatever Lo gear is with the transfer case).

Apologies for the goofy interface...It's just something I threw together after getting frustrated with the chart-based versions.

There aren't users or accounts or anything yet...The data is all stored on the machine/browser that you're using, so unfortunately others can't see it.


----------



## leman2112 (Dec 2, 2018)

Woah cool. This guy uses an Atlas transfer case! 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2v-5GB7i10o


----------



## leman2112 (Dec 2, 2018)

Hey it is a real cool graph to use. Nice tool for what it is made for! Thanks man!


----------



## leman2112 (Dec 2, 2018)

Now I am trying to determine what bms I want to purchase for my LG chem cells. Already took my modules apart and can configure them in any which way I so choose.Thinking about 100s 1p. May have done some damage to my cells since I had a little fire on my trike that they were in when there was a short between my positive wire and negative busbar. The school of hard knocks is so saad. Oh well cheaper than going to electric car University and getting a $100,000 degree(If that is even a real thing, lol!) I will just keep reading about this stuff on here and learning from others online. Has been wicked awesome learning about this stuff open source. 
This time the pack is built up I will have a Battery Management system ensuring that I do not put in cells that are way too damaged. 

BMS's under consideration

Zeva 
12-cell Lithium BMS Module V3 x9=108 cell capacity
9modules x $105=$945
$945+EVMS Monitor V3 $98+ $132 electric Vehicle Management System V3 no precharger(is this ok??? a HV precharger only goes up to 380v)=$1175 before shipping and taxes

Like how simple this system is.

Orion

like the optional wifi box. would like to be able to monitor my cell voltages from my bedroom. Maybe have an alarm go off if my pack decides to catch on fire again for whatever reason. All though the Ducks seem to work just fine right now. Quaaack!! Quaaaack!! Quaaaack!! makes you think I better go see what's going on outside.

Batrium

I don't understand they're strange nerd language yet. but it looks really spiffy. Like the cellular hotspot Idea but I can't get a cellular signal anyways at my house because I am in a deadzone. only have wifi.

TomDB

300 bucks for master

need to source slave boards.

all the other parts to get it going.

chargery


----------



## leman2112 (Dec 2, 2018)

More on atlas transfercase build.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vp_wWy7ntH0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pT7UUhFXeYU


----------



## tylerwatts (Feb 9, 2012)

leman2112 said:


> More on atlas transfercase build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am i correct understanding these videos are t your build? I certainly wouldn't encourage using any car.motor on its own in a truck, small pick-up or SUV like the Cherokee sure but this thing is too large!

Cheers
Tyler


----------



## leman2112 (Dec 2, 2018)

ok Thanks. We'll see how far I get. I did not make these videos. Just like the ideas a lot. Cited all the sources with the urls that I have listed. Kinda using this thread to gather Ideas right now. Would really like to use two tesla motors because of how heavy this jeep would be and Ifs Irs. Just not really to close to affording that type of dreaming yet.


----------



## leman2112 (Dec 2, 2018)

I believe that with the right gearing and cooling, any motor can be used and has been used in off road rigs. Have you seen the tesla sandtruck yet?

https://www.instagram.com/teslasandtruck/?hl=en

this uses the model s car motor. yes it is light at 2500 pounds. My jeep is probably double this because of all the metal I have added to reinforce it. May just build a fiberglass tube buggy. I haven't taken a single part of my jeep cherokee because it runs so good and we use it to go wheeling whenever. Pretty cheap to buy gas, as long as it is a woods rig and not used as a daily driver.


----------



## sean spain (Jan 14, 2020)

tylerwatts said:


> Am i correct understanding these videos are t your build? I certainly wouldn't encourage using any car.motor on its own in a truck, small pick-up or SUV like the Cherokee sure but this thing is too large!
> 
> Cheers
> Tyler


I'd be interested to hear more of peoples opinions/experiences regarding this issue. Will the Tesla model S drive unit handle powering heavier vehicles with the appropriate reduction gears/ transfer case and cooling?


----------



## itchyback (May 28, 2014)

i'd be interested to see the insides and how the motor is changed to be flipped. I'd like my motor to sit forward of the axle. If youre pulling out the diff and maybe moving the inverter i'd like to see what its got on the inside


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

itchyback said:


> i'd be interested to see the insides and how the motor is changed to be flipped. I'd like my motor to sit forward of the axle. If youre pulling out the diff and maybe moving the inverter i'd like to see what its got on the inside


There are lots of images posted of the inside of a Tesla drive unit. A particularly deep dive into the small drive units is in this forum in the thread _Tesla Small Drive Unit_. The large drive unit is very similar, except for the cooling setup.

There have been a few discussions of reversing the rotation direction of a Tesla drive unit, which is mostly a matter of lubrication and cooling. Zero EV offers a reverse-rotation oil pump for the large drive unit - apparently they have determined that just fixing the pump to match the motor rotation is enough.


----------



## leman2112 (Dec 2, 2018)

My motor is from a mercedes b class and Is already set up backwards from the factory this way. Thinking about just running it on the rear for some really nice departure clearance for jagged rocks. Then Run a large rear drive unit on the front. Ifs Irs. should make for some great ground clearance. Ordered Damians new Logic Board yesterday and am really excited. Only have 1600(Large front drive unit) + 456(Logic Board)=$2,056. I don't really understand why any one would buy an ls with used tesla motors being so cheap right now. really sweet time to be alive!!!


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

leman2112 said:


> My motor is from a mercedes b class and Is already set up backwards from the factory this way.


Sorry, I lost track of who was using what hardware!

For anyone wanting this configuration, the RAV4 EV used a similar motor-in-front-of-axle drive unit.


----------



## leman2112 (Dec 2, 2018)

Oh shiiiit! A guy from New Hampshire wanted to trade all kinds of Tesla Parts for my Zilla 1k. I work In New Hampshire so he is super close so I agreed. His name is Rich so I got a weird excited tingly spine sensation that maybe it's One of my YouTube Idols Rich from Rich Rebuilds. So he gives me his number and tells me to call him. "Hey hows it going Jake this is Rich!" Oh shit I, I get wicked bad stage fright probably because of my genetics or whatever, but managed to arrange a day to meet up with him so I could clean straight up swap for a ton of tesla parts. Wicked cool dude. Knows Tesla's ripped the charger out of the back of his parts car he got from the fire brigade that they used for as training so that they new all the super fast techniques for saving people that may be trapped during a Tesla accident. Really cool time. Rich says "So I am assuming you've worked on Tesla's  before" and I replied, "naaa Braaa you're the first guy I have ever met with one." Super cool says he likes to help out people that are getting into Tesla projects and to call him anytime I need anything. He was really excited to get my zilla 1k and says he is putting it in his Hot Rod. Finally the zilla 1k will be off to get the publicity it deserves and I have most of my parts to make some positive progress on my shoe string budget.


----------



## leman2112 (Dec 2, 2018)

Tesla parts list: Parts from Rich Rebuilds

Prices are all based upon the cheapest ebay prices I could find on used tesla components.

Charger gen 2 280
DC to DC 1000
HVJB 200
Air conditioner 140
Coolant pumps 200
Tesla brake booster	126
Tesla throttle pedal 100
Battery heater 53
Tesla fuse 95
Tesla contactors 110
2300

Still working on my list of parts that I am going to need but I am way further along than I ever thought I would be now thanks to Damian and Rich!


----------



## leman2112 (Dec 2, 2018)

I bought all the Tesla componants to convert a Jeep someday but I am still waiting for zero ev to sell me the 4.5:1 quaife reduction gearset. Without the reduction gearset it is looking like a lost cause for a solid axle setup because with the stock gear ratio of 9.73:1 and my 37's and stock Chrysler 8.25 w/3.55 (I know super bad idea but I got 3 lol) I will only be able to go like 50mph at 16000 rpm lol. I found a sweet gear ratio calculator while reading on pirate 4x4. It's called the Marlin Crawler Vehicle Speed Gear Ratio Calculator. Not to mention the Tesla motor is just going to explode any solid axles that someone hooks up to it because of the torque it can produce. Looking like the Tesla motor is only going to work in a IFS or IRS setup Wich is going to be pretty hard for me to build right now considering how ignorant I am to this type of fabrication and time and money. The Tesla sand truck guy has figured it out already. Wish I could find out more info on it. All his comments do not appear on my Instagram for some reason anymore

Really considering buying a leaf motor on eBay and Damian's controller now. Was considering the gs450h transmission and Damian's vcu as well just not sure how to connect it to a transfer case yet. The leaf is looking like the fastest option to having a road ready trail worthy wheeling rig.

For the leaf build:
Leaf motor.invert ebay****** 560
Inverter 300
Vcu.******************* 650
ax15.***************** 300
Make Coupler referring to Damian's video.

$1810

Already got 19kwh lg chem batteries and zeva bms.

Gs450h.******* 750
Gs450h inverter 750

Vcu.************ 336
Connect to transfer case? Can it be done?

$1836
Last edited by leman2112; Today at 05:38 PM.
Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message 
#13 Add to brian_'s Reputation Report Post 
Old 03-26-2020, 01:19 PM
brian_ brian_ is offline
Senior Member


Join Date: Feb 2017
Location: Alberta, Canada
Posts: 4,220
brian_ is on a distinguished road
Default Re: I Want To Convert A Jeep Wrangler To EV And Take It On An Epic Off-Road Trip
Quote:
Originally Posted by leman2112 View Post
Not to mention the Tesla motor is just going to explode any solid axles that someone hooks up to it because of the torque it can produce.
Not really. Torque is power divided by speed. The Tesla motors can produce a lot of power, but so can the big V8 engines that drive the live beam axles in all sorts of vehicles from small sports cars to heavy trucks, rock crawlers to desert racers, and just about every other kind of vehicle. When suitably geared, the torque to the axle will be no different with a Tesla motor than with an engine of similar output power.

Quote:
Originally Posted by leman2112 View Post
Was considering the gs450h transmission and Damian's vcu as well just not sure how to connect it to a transfer case yet.
It is unlikely that Aisin did anything different with this transmission and transfer case in the LS 600h than the many other transmissions and transfer cases they built for other Toyota models, and it appears to be the same one in hybrid and non-hybrid AWD LS variants. So, you can either use
the same Toyota transfer case as used in the LS 600h, or
another Toyota-compatible transfer case that connects to the transmission the same way, or
a divorced transfer case suitable for the rest of the vehicle.
It looks like the LS transfer case is an all-gear design (no chain), which is nice, and it has a worm-gear type (Torsen) centre differential, but it also appears to have no low range and no diff locking, so it probably isn't desirable for an off-road application. Other Toyota/Lexus transfer cases will have different features.

A divorced transfer case is mounted separately from the transmission, connected by a short propeller shaft, so it doesn't matter to the (GS 450h) transmission that there is a transfer case, and it doesn't matter to the transfer case what transmission is driving it.

In looking for information on the LS setup, I found a link to this great cutaway image of the LS 660h/450h transmission and LS transfer case, used in the Lexus LS (XF40) Wikipedia article.
Last edited by brian_; 03-26-2020 at 01:29 PM.
Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message 
#14 Add to leman2112's Reputation Report Post 
Old Yesterday, 11:47 AM
leman2112's Avatar	
leman2112 leman2112 is online now
Senior Member


Join Date: Dec 2018
Location: Maine
Posts: 124
leman2112 is on a distinguished road
Default
Oh yeah the divorced transfer case. Maybe I will just do that. Remove my gearbox and Hook up my Tesla motor to my np231. Already have a slip yoke eliminator in it. Thats gotta be the easiest path for me right now.

I know the Chrysler 8.25 is pretty good. A lot of people race jeepspeed with them. It's pretty much almost the same size as a Dana 44. Think some people race ultra 4 4500 class with these axles trussed up and win. Really would not mind if it broke cuz I got 2 more. Possibly just turn down the rpms on my Tesla motor to like 3500 rpms like my 4.0 can run at. Then also limit my amps. Although it's just kinda sad to not be able to send it to 16000 rpms like it was designed for haha. Fun thinking about.

A Gs450h divorced to my np231 would also be sweet. Or a leaf motor. But I guess if I ever find a car that would really need a 16000 Rpm Tesla motor I can just take it out of the Jeep and put it in that car and then buy a leaf motor or gs450h.
Edit/Delete Message Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message Quick reply to this message 
#15 Add to leman2112's Reputation Report Post 
Old Yesterday, 11:57 AM
leman2112's Avatar	
leman2112 leman2112 is online now
Senior Member


Join Date: Dec 2018
Location: Maine
Posts: 124
leman2112 is on a distinguished road
Default
Right now I got np231 2.72:1
Dana 30 and Chrysler 8.25 27 splined shaft 3.55 gear ratio
37 inch tires.

Not going to ever regear these axles or upgrade to stronger shafts because I am not a billionaire. So it is just not worth it. haha but plenty more free stock drive train parts from rusted out Jeep's I collect. This should be interesting.
The number 1 reason why people break these axles, I guess, is because they let them hop up and down on the rocks and hit the gas which causes the axle shafts to snap. So I will just not do that unless I feel like swapping in another axle.

Soon it would be nice to upgrade the rear axle to a 14 bolt and the front to a dana 60 kingpin. Then I guess make some custom drive shafts to then set up the tesla motor transversely running the quaife 4.5:1 reduction gear setup. This would be the ultimate budget jeep project in my mind. Really gonna need this reduction gear. I don't know how much my np231 can handle. maybe I will go research these transfer cases a little more.


----------



## leman2112 (Dec 2, 2018)

Also another thing I got to research is how I would mate my tesla motor shaft to my np231.


----------



## leman2112 (Dec 2, 2018)

Oh damn, Just ran into this idea for gear reduction. H1 Hummer Portals. They have a 2:1 gear reduction. Which would bring my vehicle top speed at 16000 rpms and 9.73 gear box with 37's to 95 mph. Also the provide an extra 4 inches of ground clearance. Found 4 for sale for $2250. It is about half the price as buying gears for my gear box or boxes since I plan on running two large drive units in the future. Havin fun dreaming of this right now. would be way cooler than buying the quaife reduction gear set up. waaaaaay cooler. Really heavily considering this option... ooooooooo yeah!!! Check out this IFS set up. sooo nice!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwMj3ZtnbH8


----------



## leman2112 (Dec 2, 2018)

wow maybe do this. This guy must have a master's degree in economics or something. Really good with budget builds.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8OSEI7QDSA


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

leman2112 said:


> Oh damn, Just ran into this idea for gear reduction. H1 Hummer Portals. They have a 2:1 gear reduction. Which would bring my vehicle top speed at 16000 rpms and 9.73 gear box with 37's to 95 mph. Also the provide an extra 4 inches of ground clearance...


Fine if you're up to completely changing the type of suspension, front and rear. An XJ Cherokee seems like a strange starting point for an all-independent suspension vehicle.


----------



## leman2112 (Dec 2, 2018)

Yeah it's really strange. Really want to build an ultra 4 car soon, but what I really need right now is a simple stockish electric jeep that is street legal for the road right now. We got a pretty tight fender law here in Maine. Perhaps I will begin an tesla ultra 4 car thread soon in the near future.


----------



## leman2112 (Dec 2, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pT7UUhFXeYU

I have been considering all my possible options and then I watched this video and I think it is clearly the best option for the scenario that I find myself in. I don't think I necessarily need a magnum underdrive but a np203/np205 doubler setup would probably suffice. This would give me 3 gear ratios to choose from 1:1 2:1, and 4:1. Plugging these gear ratios in to my vehicle speed calculator with rpms limited to 12000 rpms(all the planetary can handle apparently according to Greg in the comments section) 1:1 322mph, 2:1 161mph, 4:1 80 mph. I like the idea of having the Higher gears so that on the highway It would be like having overdrive and thus would probably help me conserve some energy giving me a longer range. Also like that its probably going to be half the price. I have already found this doubler setup for 1200 bucks that I am considering now. Every other option to regear this motor is $2000 plus.


----------



## leman2112 (Dec 2, 2018)

Blew up a transfer case trying to go purchase a gen 1 volt battery 5 miles before I could even make it there. So now I got another transfer case outta my parts jeep and am dreaming of building a coupler and hooking my Tesla motor up to it. Think I may be able to build a coupler using the aw4 output shaft mated to the stock gear inside the Tesla gear box. Sorta like Damian Maguire uses with the Nissan leaf motor to the e46 touring Grey Goose??? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXLdpRfXPsk&t=234s Just cut off the aw4 output shaft and marry it to the stock gear female spline with the heat shrink tube bored out to the appropriate diameters on each side and then welded together. I like this idea because if the weld breaks it will just be spinning around metal to metal may not do too much damage? Also the ultimate solution to open up the Tesla motor to it's full potential of 17000+ rpms will require me to purchase a quaiffe reduction gear. In the quaiffe kit it comes with a new gearset so I will not be destroying the option of upgrading to this part when it is available again? So it's almost looking like a win win scenario. Who cares! 7000 rpms for right now and 17000+ rpms in the near future!


----------

